# One for Bernie.........



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Bernie,

I found this on another forum and thought you may like to comment....LOL

USING A SKILL SAW AND DRILL PRESS AS A LATHE?!! NO PROBLEM!!! - YouTube

Who says you need a Oneway 24????????

I am just kidding..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I think he is bucking for the Darwin award.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

He's makin one of them there artisik peices, Gonna be in a show later. :moil:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Or an Emergency room!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Duane I think it might be both. He definitely doesn't have a lick of sense.


----------

